# CS3 question



## Danny Speller (Sep 18, 2009)

Two questions really:
1. Does anyone know why i can't seem to download one particular photoshop update (10.0.1) 
I keep getting a message which says 'installation incomplete' shut down PS CS3 the installation process has encountered a problem. Please choose from the following options....
then i get 3 options to choose from

2. Also i've just bought a new pc and it has a built in graphics card. For image processing is it better to have a separate graphics card? I've heard that ATI cards are good. The pc has a dual core processor 1.6Ghz and 3.25Gb Ram.

Hope someone can help
Danny


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo Danny :wave:

Usually, the onboard-graphics aren't up to much and they use your RAM for 'working space', whereas dedicated graphics-cards have their own fast-RAM on the card (lots faster). 

The 'down-side' is that you might need to replace the PC's PSU, depending on which graphics -card you get.

I haven't really found much difference between ATI and NVidias, in the 'mid-range' cards - They're both good, in general. Unless you're into heavy-gaming, you don't really need a top-end graphics, then you would also need to replace the CPU and mobo, too 

Sorry, I can't help with the PhotoShop, I use Corel's PhotoPaint.


----------

